# Surprise found when unpotting



## Silverwhisp (May 15, 2018)

Doing a little repotting/checking roots today. This came out of the pot, along with Phrag. China Dragon: 



The plant summered outside until October, so i imagine the squirrel who buried this walnut was quite disappointed to lose track of it!

The plant had been lagging. Hmmm, I wonder if the tannic acid played a part?


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2018)

crazy animals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverwhisp (May 15, 2018)

He or she did a great job of burying the nut. Stealth, I’d say!:rollhappy:


----------



## Ozpaph (May 16, 2018)

varmits


----------



## xiphius (May 16, 2018)

It was all a clever ploy to get you to protect it _for_ her! Unfortunately, she didn't think through her endgame about you protecting it _from_ her :rollhappy:


----------



## Silverwhisp (May 16, 2018)

xiphius said:


> It was all a clever ploy to get you to protect it _for_ her! Unfortunately, she didn't think through her endgame about you protecting it _from_ her :rollhappy:




Very good!


----------

